
Ask HN: Working in Google London? - tixocloud
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m planning to be moving to the UK within the next year or so and just wondering what teams&#x2F;opportunities are there at Google London?<p>My background is in Computer Science and Business. I started off as a software&#x2F;business intelligence engineer in a fintech company before leading technology and analytics in several large Canadian banks. I&#x27;ve also been driving the agile and collaborative mindset across these large organizations and we&#x27;re slowly changing the culture to be more data-driven.
======
sunnyA99
how to resolve problem:- contact your system administrator to upgrade windows
server or enterprise windows 10

